# anxiety & the sovereignty of god?



## thistle93 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi! Can anyone recommend any books to me that touch on the subject how the providence and sovereignty of God should influence such feelings and emotions as anxiety, worry, fear and depression? Thanks!

FOR HIS GLORY-
Matthew


----------



## Wayne (Sep 29, 2012)

How very providential that you should ask! I was asking myself earlier for recommendations of works on the subject of the fear of God, and Alex pointed me to John Flavel's _A Practical Treatise of Fear_, which is found in his _Works_, volume 3, pp. 239-320.

Undoubtedly you would want to read the whole of it; it's not too long. But it is at Chapter VI that he gets down to "Prescribing the rule to cure our sinful fears, and prevent these sad and woeful effects of them."

Very much a work for our time.



> Chap. VI.
> We are now come to the most difficult part of the work, viz. the cure of the sinful and slavish fear of creatures in times of danger, which if it might, through the blessing of God be effected, we might live at heart's ease in the midst of all our enemies and troubles, and, like the sun in the heavens, keep on our steady course in the darkest and gloomiest day. But before I come to the particular rules, it will be necessary, for the prevention of mistakes, to lay down three useful cautions about this matter.
> 
> Caution 1. Understand that none but those that are in Christ are capable to improve the following rules to their advantage. The security of our souls is the greatest argument used by Christ to extinguish our fears of them that kill the body, Matt. 10:28. . . .
> ...



There. That should generate sufficient interest to real the whole of Flavel's _Treatise_. I particularly appreciate his three opening cautions, and those should be pressed home in a teaching situation.

For a much shorter treatment, there's a little booklet by Jack Miller titled "When Crisis Hits", which is available from World Harvest Mission, and can probably be ordered on the web or in your bookstore.

For someone who is in the midst of a crisis or depression, they often can't bring themselves to read anything lengthy. A small packet of selected verses, no more than five or six, written out on 3 x 5 cards can be of more help at that time than giving them a book, or even a Bible, both of which are just too overwhelming right then. They can find the strength to sit there and stare at a verse and let its truth sink in. Plus, the fact that you took the time to carefully write out the chosen verses, that's an unspoken gesture of your love and thoughtfulness.


----------



## Bethel (Sep 29, 2012)

_The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment _by Burroughs
_Spiritual Depression_ by Lloyd-Jones
_The True Remedy_ by James Smith (The True Remedy)


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Sep 30, 2012)

If I may, I recommend from personal experience that whenever I am going through a lot of anxiety, worry, fear etc I take my eye OFF of myself and my problems and put my eye on God and it is then that God takes care of everything for me in His time. I find that this is truly "trusting God." This is when I experience "footprints in the sand moments" where He carries me. I have found that when I struggle with my problem and attempt to overcome it and to "deal with my anxiety" or "overcome my anxiety" or read books on anxiety, it seems to exasperate the situation. I am trying to control the situation, rather then turning it over to God and leaning on God. When I leave it alone and pray and ask God to work His will through the situation and to grow me spiritually through it, He always takes care of me. Also, since my eye is no longer on my problem, the worry and anxiety are less. And since I'm so focused on enjoying God (reading, learning, etc), my anxiety and worry are also less. 

I used to not really believe it was possible, but since He has carried me through a number of very difficult situations, I have learned to be content and find joy in trials (as Paul writes). I didn't really think this was possible before. But now I welcome trials and keep my eye on God and He grows me faster spiritually than anything (like being on warp speed). If I had no trial, I'd grow turtle speed. During the 6 month longest greatest biggest trial of my life, I think I grew more spiritually than in like 10 years or almost my whole life!

But do not forget - take your eye off yourself and your problems. You must. Instead engulf yourself in theology - Romans or Hebrews or the book of John. John Piper has some outstanding sermons that will blow you away (Why Was This Child Born Blind) and lead you to enjoy God more than ever. The idea is to fall more in love with God. See His beauty and awesomeness. Learn about His sovereignty. Be blown away be the awesomeness of God and you will be saying to yourself "who cares about this little trial? God ordained it and I trust Him to work all things for His glory and my good." Through trials, you will discover this verse is really REAL.

Sovereignty in Trials:
Why Was This Child Born Blind? - Desiring God
The Works of God and the Worship of Jesus - Desiring God
This Illness Is for the Glory of God - Desiring God
God Working Through Cancer:
150 results for cancer - Desiring God


----------



## Wayne (Sep 30, 2012)

Jackie, you would probably enjoy reading the companion work to Flavel's treatise mentioned above. Originally paired with that work was another titled The Righteous Man's Refuge.

Flavel begins from the text of Isa. 26:20 and buids his case that the providence and attributes of God are a very real refuge in times of trial, danger and persecution.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Jackie. That was very helpful for me today...


----------



## Jackie Kaulitz (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation, Wayne!  I love to read and always take the advice of all you well-read guys on PB and always check out your recommendations. I will look into getting Flavel. I have heard great things about him but have not read him yet. Is he available online or do you recommend buying a specific book? Do you have any links I might use?

I did find a used copy of volume 3 on Amazon Is this my best bet?



Wayne said:


> Jackie, you would probably enjoy reading the companion work to Flavel's treatise mentioned above. Originally paired with that work was another titled The Righteous Man's Refuge.
> 
> Flavel begins from the text of Isa. 26:20 and buids his case that the providence and attributes of God are a very real refuge in times of trial, danger and persecution.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Philippians 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 30, 2012)

Flavel can be found at puritanlibrary.com, and probably at archive.org, too.

But if you prefer a real book you can hold, then by all means buy the print copy.

Sometimes best to read a bit on the web or borrow a copy before buying, if you don't know the author.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 30, 2012)

I also struggle with anxiety....runs in my family. I don't fear things or really worry about things, but I know that can also be stressful. Last night I had such great feelings of dread it was like a weight on my heart. Plus my back was hurting sooooo bad. I turned over and bed and began praying, and afterwards, I felt that dread go away. My pain persisted but at last God brought sleep to my eyes. He really does care for us.....the best Father anyone could have!


----------

